# Installing Medal of honor Pacific Assault Error



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,i been getting a error when im trying to install my game. I install the first CD and it asks to put the second CD in and i do, but when it wants the 3rd CD, it says this




Thanks!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

copy the contents off the DVD onto your hard drive and install from there


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

this error appears, when the DVD Drive can not read the CD/DVD content, do what Mcninjaguy told you, and check if your CD/DVD is scratched.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok so put in cd one and install then when it asks for the cd2 i copy the contents of it to my harddrive and then put the directory to setup and then do the same for all of the cds?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Copy the CD content to the hard disk, and when the setup asks for the disk just browse to the directory of the folder that you copied the CD to.
if there is no browse button or you can't refer to the folder other than the CD you can make an image of the CD using Nero or Ashampoo or any utility that can make a CD image (I think you can use Alcohol 120% aswell)
mount the image using Alcohol, I think this solution is 100% legal


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As far as I know, it's legal to make a backup copy, so creating a CD image with Alcohol120% or PowerISO is ok. This method is better than just copying the files to the hard drive, because it avoids the possibility of hidden files not being copied or corrupt files being skipped.

However, most new games have a security system that blocks the use of non-original discs, so you might get an error.


----------

